# Do you take your puppy out to pee in the middle of the night?



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

Tomorrow will be a week that Bruno is home. The first three days were screaming non stop all night in his crate. The following night, less cry but two or three times I have to get up to take him out. Last night only one time around 3 am.
I try to stop the water around 7pm, but since he is so little I am not sure if it is ok. What ou do with your puppy? Take him out in the middle of the night or not? He is a 9 weeks old Boxer that weight around 9.3 lbs now.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

I always have if they wake me up needing to go out. Eventually, as they become house trained better they won't need to so much. Mine all finally just quit needing to go out during the night as they got older.


----------



## Kassandra

Stopping the water depends on what time you go to bed, really. I usually don't go to bed until around 1am (I am a night owl) so I don't stop water until 11pm. I don't have to stop at all any more now that they are older. If he is waking you up needing to pee I would bring him out. It means he knows he is not supposed to pee in the crate so bring him right outside and put him right back in. I would have to wake up 3 or 4 times in the night with Charlie to bring her out. Remi isn't so bad and could usually hold it but I would still wake up halfway through the night to take her out anyways. Now they can both sleep out of their crates with no accidents. Sometimes they will still wake me up in the middle of the night, usually if I didn't bring them out before I went to bed, so I will take them out.

When ya gotta go ya gotta go lol


----------



## 1605

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Tomorrow will be a week that Bruno is home. The first three days were screaming non stop all night in his crate. The following night, less cry but two or three times I have to get up to take him out. Last night only one time around 3 am.
> I try to stop the water around 7pm, but since he is so little I am not sure if it is ok. What ou do with your puppy? Take him out in the middle of the night or not? He is a 9 weeks old Boxer that weight around 9.3 lbs now.


Yes, the puppy will need to go out multiple times during the night, esp at only 9 weeks of age. Usual rule of thumb seems to be once for every month of age ( e.g.: 2 months = 2 hours) But obviously, this can be personalized for your dog. 

I strongly suggest creating a spreadsheet or similar to keep track of when the dog goes out, what he does, accidents, etc. That will let you know of his progress as well as if you need to take him out more often at certain times of the day. 

Bonne chance,


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

I can not complaint. So far he is doing pretty good. The accidents are human's fault, like keep him out over 15 to 20 minutes and not take him out again or put him in his crate. Open the crate and don't take him out right away. In the crate only two accidents and it were because I was not home and the person in charge to take him out of the crate did not took him on time. Probably he cry asking to get out and did not have another choice. He is very smart. I think he is going to get really well trained.


----------



## porchpotty

I do but I have developed a feeding schedule and I do not give anything after 6 PM.


----------



## Maxy24

We got Tucker when he was 10 weeks old and he would go out once in the middle of the night for a couple of weeks, then he stopped wanting to and could hold it overnight just fine.


----------



## StdPooDad

NFD said it best. When they get older, they'll grow out of going in the middle of the night. As Maxy24 said, my pups would go in the middle of the night a few times then didn't need to do it anymore. 
A dog doesn't like to get up in the middle of the night anymore than you do. Once they can hold it, they will.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

I was telling my husband that he is a great puppy. I wonder if he will get worst as he grow. I took him for a walk today 5 minutes LOL around my curl de sac and he did pretty good with the leash. He woke up last night around 3AM. I took him out and as soon he pee, back to his crate. He woke me up again around 7:30 AM. I am home, so I keep him today in schedule. Now, he sleeping peacefully in his crate.


----------



## Kassandra

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I was telling my husband that he is a great puppy. I wonder if he will get worst as he grow. I took him for a walk today 5 minutes LOL around my curl de sac and he did pretty good with the leash.


Great! Keep it up  Of course he will get worse as he grows lol.. but then he will be lovely again, I am sure. Just keep up with the training and you will do just fine with him! All our dogs go through a stage where they want to act out and rebel LOL think of it as being a teenager


----------

